# Amateur Radio Op's



## TraprMike (Feb 12, 2010)

I've noticed quite a few call signs in the sig lines.. I think that is great !! 
I've been a ham for about 6 years. I upgraded to General about 3 years ago. I run an old Kenwood TS-520 and fan dipoles. I also have in the shack a Yeasu 7800 on a Jpole. and I use a spare 1802 as a public service radio scanner. 

My wife is a Tech also. we have another 1802 in her Jeep.  I also have the local repeaters programed in my squad radio along with a couple simplex freq's.  In my old squad, I had yet another 1802 perminantly mounted.  The ham band come in very handy for WX spotting and emergency comms. I have 2 times had to use the 2meter to contact someone during ice storms.  I've used it a couple time to assist drivers who needed assistance localy. 

I was the MN section Net, net control for a summer. that was fun and a huge learning experiance for traffic handling.  

Locally, we have a strong ham club. and it's always growing. not by leaps and bounds, but a few every year. 

There are 2 local repeaters that have Echolink installed on them. in different towns. thats a big plus in that if you are within about 75 miles of this area, that is available. one of the repeaters has a phone patch also. it's not used much, but it is used. 

I also have the FT-60 hand held. and also have local repeaters in my police HT. 
the Yeasu is a very robust hard working radio. my police gear is all Icom. 

maybe if there is enouph interest setting up a HF net sometime. or an Echolink node some weekend and see what happens??

the sunspots are coming back ! so lets get on the air !!
73,KC0UWF


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 12, 2010)

I've been a Technician for the last 9 and a half years. I really should upgrade. Really the only time I use it is offroading in the Jeep though.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 12, 2010)

*Our local C.E.R.T. was going to train us (HAM Cram)*

No one planned for the expense and logistics involved, so it has not happened.
What are the erxpenses? I know I didn't get the license to use the five "long" channels on my little Motorola FRS handheld because $85 a year was 'way too expensive for the little use I'd get out of it.


----------



## berkeman (Feb 12, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> No one planned for the expense and logistics involved, so it has not happened.
> What are the erxpenses? I know I didn't get the license to use the five "long" channels on my little Motorola FRS handheld because $85 a year was 'way too expensive for the little use I'd get out of it.



Test and license is something like $30 or so (depends on where you test).  License is good for 10 years.  An entry-level handheld transceiver (HT) plus basic accessories is about $200-$250.

KI6EGL
Newark, CA ARES Emergency Coordinator (EC)


----------



## TraprMike (Feb 12, 2010)

berkeman said:


> Test and license is something like $15 or so (depends on where you test).  License is good for 10 years.  An entry-level handheld transceiver (HT) plus basic accessories is about $200-$250.
> 
> KI6EGL
> Newark, CA ARES Emergency Coordinator (EC)


fixed it for ya.. 
I got the 60R for 180bux. 
the yeasue 1802 mobile is $125 or so, mobile antenna. another 20bux.. 
online practice tests for free at www.qrz.com they use the SAME  questions as the FCC test. 
the License if FREE  forever. 15bux testing fee the first time...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 13, 2010)

My user name says it all.

And as soon as medic school ends, I'll upgrade to general.


----------



## Sieldan (Feb 14, 2010)

KE5GDK here.  General class, former VP for the local club, former EC for my county, Former Net Manager/Coordinator for the regional Skywarn and ARRL emergency net.  Medic school put the kibosh on all those for now tho.  Would love to try to get a HF net scheduled.  My weekends are out for now tho, as thats when I work most of the time.


----------



## TraprMike (Feb 14, 2010)

this is kewl,,, 

i'm wondering how this hobby will work into the emt thing.. 

lets see how many others come out the woodwork and chat about a net sometime..


----------



## TraprMike (Feb 18, 2010)

anybody know the Echolink nodes close to them??


----------



## MRE (Feb 18, 2010)

Good morning.

I got my tech license about 4 years ago and upgraded to extra 2 years ago.

While most of my radio gear is related to the fire/ems world, I do maintain an HF station and keep local repeaters and 2m simplex frequencies programmed in my commercial radios.


----------



## tjbroussard (Feb 18, 2010)

*N5qwa*

N5QWA / General Class.

Been a ham for nearly 20 years, now work 2mtr local and HF from the shack on weekends.

Yaesu FT-100D
Yaesu FT-897
Kenwood TH-6A

Plus a shack full of parts, etc....


----------



## EMT815 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Kc2oaa*

Been a HAM for 5 years now. Got my ticket when I was 13.

I run a TH-F6A that I modded to use on the public service frequencies. 
I also have an Icom (cant think of the model) mobile rig that I have set up on my desk running a J-pole.

I am on the local repeaters occasionally and I do some work with ARES.


----------



## berkeman (Feb 19, 2010)

TraprMike said:


> i'm wondering how this hobby will work into the emt thing..



I don't think it relates to paid EMS work.  In fact, legally it can't.

But to our volley outside affiliations, it can be crucial.  It's our main coordination mechanism for our Tri-City CERT teams locally, and most of our local Fire Stations have HAM stations inside them.  Our HAM table is an integral part of our EOC (Resource Net in the left ear, Tactical Net in our right ear), and we exercise it often.

At least for us, we live on top of the Hayward Fault, which is due to go pretty soon.  So organizing our CERT/HAM/MRC responses is pretty important for us.


----------



## TraprMike (Feb 19, 2010)

berkeman said:


> I don't think it relates to paid EMS work.  In fact, legally it can't.
> 
> .



yup,, I've read alot lately about this.  If I read the rules right, unless it's an emergency, I can't even help a fellow ham calling for directions while in the squad..

it does come in handy for WX related events though


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 19, 2010)

EMT815 said:


> Been a HAM for 5 years now. Got my ticket when I was 13.
> 
> *I run a TH-F6A that I modded to use on the public service frequencies. *
> I also have an Icom (cant think of the model) mobile rig that I have set up on my desk running a J-pole.
> ...


I also have an F6A that's freebanded. I do NOT transmit on Public Safety frequencies unless it's an emergency. While the F6A can do it, and most likely would pass testing, it's not certified for use outside the Ham Bands. 



TraprMike said:


> yup,, I've read alot lately about this.  If I read the rules right, unless it's an emergency, *I can't even help a fellow ham calling for directions while in the squad..*
> 
> it does come in handy for WX related events though


As long as the directions/discussion has nothing to do with your job, and you're not using the ham rig for work purposes, you'd be fine. You also can't be using it to arrange for paid services... under normal circumstances.


----------



## TraprMike (Feb 19, 2010)

as long as we are on this topic, and it's my thread.. 

ok, so there is a lost child and alot of volunteers are involved, FD, local ham guys.. and me..on duty in squad. 
AS I understand, I could not coordinate the ham guys with the search effort, because i'm in a paid position, and using the ham bands to help in this emergency... 
I think, if this ever happened. I'll be judged by 12.. 
what say the group??


----------



## berkeman (Feb 19, 2010)

TraprMike said:


> as long as we are on this topic, and it's my thread..
> 
> ok, so there is a lost child and alot of volunteers are involved, FD, local ham guys.. and me..on duty in squad.
> AS I understand, I could not coordinate the ham guys with the search effort, because i'm in a paid position, and using the ham bands to help in this emergency...
> ...



An emergency is not a disaster, and especially not a declared disaster.  Per my understanding, you cannot use HAM comm for that scenario.  It's an obnoxious and legally complicated area, so I won't pretent to understand.  But the use of HAM radio by any government or business entity is extremely limited.  Even our weekly hospital comm check Nets are affected, let alone the Lawrence Livermore Nuclear Labs HAM group's weekly preparedness Nets.  

There are exemptions for pre-planned drills where you apply for a waiver ahead of time, which is a nice accommodation.  But weekly Nets by businesses or government agencies are still a problem, AFAIK.  Not good, IMO.

BTW, the definition of a disaster around here is a major event that overwhelms the available public safety/service agencies.  That's when our CERT/HAM/MRC agencies are activated to help out.


----------



## TraprMike (Feb 19, 2010)

*totally agree*

this is my understanding also. i read on the ARRL site, something like, even a hospital employee who is off duty, and comes in to do the net on thier equipment is out of scope of practice for this.. 

I guess if you aren't talking about antennas it's a no-go.. too bad...


----------



## tbalcome (Mar 23, 2010)

I have my General KD0JJP 

ICOM V8000

Yesasu FT-270, FT-60, FT-2900


----------

